# Post Your ESP/LTDs!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JaxonWithAnX (Dec 30, 2008)

ESP=Best Brand ever. Post your models!!

I'll start. ESP LTD M-1000






(Beat that. )


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 30, 2008)

Not difficult...

ESP Viper Camo





ESP Horizon NT-II


----------



## JaxonWithAnX (Dec 30, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Not difficult...



Wut do u mean? 

As for the guitars. 

Wow dude wow thats amazing


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Dec 30, 2008)

That Horizon is gorgeous!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2008)

JaxonWithAnX said:


> Wut do u mean?



He means that his two ESP's own your one LTD.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2008)

Is it okay if I post my crappy 7?

Its an M-107 I bought used. It was cheap and I wanted a 7 to play around on until I get an Ibanez.

That Horizon is pretty beautiful, as is the camo viper. I've seen a couple of camo horizons on the ESP site and they're just incredible.







Sorry for bad quality image, was taken on a webcam


----------



## Herrseigneur (Dec 30, 2008)

Matching colors 
ESP/LTD EC-1000 in vintage black

A real GAS killer if you ask me, as I've not been GASing for any "metal" guitar since I got that one. I still own that Marshall head btw....but I think I prefer going unplugged than playing through it  At least I didn't pay for it (long insurance-related story) 

We need some more ESP/LTD pics!!!


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2008)

Herrseigneur said:


>


----------



## Tiebreaker (Dec 30, 2008)

My old LTD Alexi-600

long gone though.. kinda regret selling it


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2008)

Behemoth shirt + windmill + Alexi-600 = OK in my book


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 30, 2008)

First I wanted the viper, but when I tried it in the store it felt all... plastic-ish.

Then I was gassing really hard for the M-1000, but decided to throw in the extra money and have a REAL ESP 

The M-1000 gas never really stopped though :\


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 30, 2008)

Love that Camo ESP Mike


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 30, 2008)

This was my first 7. I just traded it off - I never really liked the feel of the neck very much. Some people like it alot- I guess my hands are just too small.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG that Jeff Hanneman ESP is amazing.

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats not a Hanneman. It's an urban camo MII and it = PURE WIN!!!

Here is my old Alexi. I do not regret getting rid of it. Got rid of it to get my Loomis which is far superior


----------



## Johann (Dec 30, 2008)

MFB said:


> Behemoth shirt + windmill + Alexi-600 = OK in my book




you forgot the norther wristband  +1 for that


----------



## Herrseigneur (Dec 30, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> OMG that Jeff Hanneman ESP is amazing.
> 
> Well played sir, well played.



I'm pretty confident this one is a M-II in Urban Camo finish. Hanneman's ESP signature guitars always feature Kahler tremolo & whacky inlays

(edit) someone was faster than me


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2008)

Herrseigneur said:


> I'm pretty confident this one is a M-II in Urban Camo finish. Hanneman's ESP signature guitars always feature Kahler tremolo & whacky inlays
> 
> (edit) someone was faster than me




OMG I fail

Sorry I could of sworn I saw a Kahler. And yeah, his Iron Eagle inlays aren't on it. But still, that is a badass guitar.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 30, 2008)

Baritone goodness, bring on the brutalz

also another reason why i'm sick of the satin finish


----------



## funny_guy7876 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the satin finish. I'll be posting my DV8-Rs soon.

New to the club btw.


----------



## C-PIG (Dec 30, 2008)

My ESP M1 NTB w/ BKP ceramic warpig







http://i449.photobucket.com/albums/qq215/kbrr/IMG_1706.jpg


----------



## Chritar (Dec 30, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> First I wanted the viper, but when I tried it in the store it felt all... plastic-ish.
> 
> Then I was gassing really hard for the M-1000, but decided to throw in the extra money and have a REAL ESP
> 
> The M-1000 gas never really stopped though :\



is the trem camo aswell? either way that guitar looks like the intercourse


----------



## Herrseigneur (Dec 30, 2008)

Sepultorture said:


> Baritone goodness, bring on the brutalz
> 
> also another reason why i'm sick of the satin finish



Satin finish looks awesome....on pictures or when brand new IMO. I knew it would be a pain in the ass when I bought my EC-1k in vintage black but all the other finishes of the Deluxe Serie have that nasty abalone all over'em. Well, I guest I have not so much to complain about since I've owned it for more than a year and the gold hardware is still mint. And I didn't take extra care of the guitar because I think at the end of the day it's meant to be played rather than being looked at. Anyone buyin a satin finish guitar who doesn't think that way is gonna suffer terrible anguish


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2008)

Well might as well put up my H-1001. I also had an EX-400. Both were excellent guitars, but I have moved on to higher end stuff. My bank account still hasn't forgiven me.


----------



## Regor (Dec 30, 2008)

My customized ESP LTD MF-207, aka "The Rhino"






Newer pic with the dyed fretboard and the Ibanez Edge Pro trem.






Live Shots


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 31, 2008)

^

You covered your guitar in Rhyno liner? Never thought of that before. Where did you have it done?


----------



## winterlover (Dec 31, 2008)

I have an M-II uc as well, put EMG 25ths in it \m/

chrome looks suprisingly well actually







gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> You covered your guitar in Rhyno liner? Never thought of that before. Where did you have it done?



RG1527 idea


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 31, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Love that Camo ESP Mike



Either you love it or you hate it. I didn't even like it when I first saw it, but then I tried it in the store with an engl. Damn, had buy both of them, haha!



gunshow86de said:


> OMG that Jeff Hanneman ESP is amazing.
> 
> Well played sir, well played.





yellowv said:


> Thats not a Hanneman. It's an urban camo MII and it = PURE WIN!!!
> 
> Here is my old Alexi. I do not regret getting rid of it. Got rid of it to get my Loomis which is far superior



Hehe, Me and my friend bought our ESPs at the same time. He bought the SV, pretty similar to the alexi. And I the urban, we even made a video with them.



Haha, that's over 2 years ago. Feels like yesterday 



Chritar said:


> is the trem camo aswell? either way that guitar looks like the intercourse



It's black 



Regor said:


> My customized ESP LTD MF-207, aka "The Rhino"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that shape. I have no idea why I don't see more people with ESP models with that shape!


----------



## Jonny (Dec 31, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> I love that shape. I have no idea why I don't see more people with ESP models with that shape!


Well all the lower models are Agathis or Basswood, except for the F400 which is mahogany but with a tough price tag. And then there isn't anything else until you go into Japanese models with the G and GT series which are about £2000~ a guitar.


----------



## Luuk (Dec 31, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


>



Got that one with a black cherry finish


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 31, 2008)

Jonny said:


> Well all the lower models are Agathis or Basswood, except for the F400 which is mahogany but with a tough price tag. And then there isn't anything else until you go into Japanese models with the G and GT series which are about &#163;2000~ a guitar.



But... but... the shape man... the shape! 

I guess that makes sense.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 31, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> He means that his two ESP's own your one LTD.



Pretty much!


----------



## imprinted (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got something a little bit different from the norm; another message board I post on gets some lovely little batches of 6 custom Standards. Last batch to go through was this one - the ESP BMF EC-I CTM FT Silverburst.














*








*


----------



## Regor (Dec 31, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> You covered your guitar in Rhyno liner? Never thought of that before. Where did you have it done?



I wanted to do this for years, so when I got this guitar (which I tought would be the perfect shape for it) I found a car/truck accessory store in MI that does Rhino Linings. Took the body completely stripped down with a 2x4 in the neck pocket and asked them if they'd spray it. They did.


----------



## failshredder (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, quick question for you ESP guys: what's the neck joint on the bolt-on M-series ESP standards like? Huge? Not terrible?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 31, 2008)

winterlover said:


> I have an M-II uc as well, put EMG 25ths in it \m/
> 
> chrome looks suprisingly well actually
> 
> ...



Sell me those 25ths -.- Now.


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally completed it after a good time concidering what parts and what not to put on it:

*ESP LTD EC-1000VHB* (The main axe in my collection)




BKP Painkiller (B) Gibson Burstbucker Type #2 (N)
500K CTS Vintage Back Volume pots
500K Modren back Tone pot W/ .022uF cap and 100K resistor in parralel
Black Speedster Knobs (Bought for EC-500 OW, but since thats earmarked for trade in in the new year, they are here now)
ESP Truss Rod Cover from my old LTD F-50
Schaller Straplocks


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats one sexy EC you've got there


----------



## ESPImperium (Dec 31, 2008)

My number 1 guitar, i cant function without that guitar... Well maybes i could with my Strat, but for sheer being at 1 with the instrument and it being at one with you, i just cant.

I cant wait till i can get a shot of my Scotts bretherin EC above mine sometime.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a question about the M-II Urban Camo. It says that it's alder. Does that mean the neck also is? Or is that some other wood? Can't find any info about it...


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 1, 2009)

Alder body, maple neck.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks! I've always wondered about that.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 1, 2009)

Edit; Nevermind.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 1, 2009)

Now I found info about it!

Last time I googled I didn't find anything. That's a couple of years ago though


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jan 1, 2009)

ESPImperium said:


> *ESP LTD EC-1000VHB* (The main axe in my collection)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2009)

ESP LTD M-401


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 2, 2009)

imprinted said:


>


----------



## Benzesp (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## JaxonWithAnX (Jan 2, 2009)

HOLY SHIT GUYS CHECK THIS OUT!!!!!
The ESP Guitar Company :: News

NEW 09 MODELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 2, 2009)

my contributions:


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 2, 2009)

Benzesp said:


>


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 2, 2009)

Heres my precious  
This picture is right from the custom shop gallery. It shows the colors better then my crappy digital camera. I really love the matte finish and am tempted to get a 7 made but scared at what the price would be nowadays.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> Heres my precious
> This picture is right from the custom shop gallery. It shows the colors better then my crappy digital camera. I really love the matte finish and am tempted to get a 7 made but scared at what the price would be nowadays.




Epic


----------



## winterlover (Jan 2, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Sell me those 25ths -.- Now.



sure.



mikernaut said:


> Heres my precious
> This picture is right from the custom shop gallery. It shows the colors better then my crappy digital camera. I really love the matte finish and am tempted to get a 7 made but scared at what the price would be nowadays.



i think i just came a lil bit


----------



## Tiebreaker (Jan 2, 2009)

I love your Caparison



imprinted said:


> I've got something a little bit different from the norm; another message board I post on gets some lovely little batches of 6 custom Standards. Last batch to go through was this one - the ESP BMF EC-I CTM FT Silverburst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 2, 2009)

maverick





vb-200





v-250





h-207





mh-307


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

The Maverick looks identical to the M-II, whats the difference?

Edit : Obviously there are some M-II's that have dual EMG's and there are those that had single coils too


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 3, 2009)

maverick has a different body shape and is 24.75"

or...ESP made Kramer Nightswans for Kramer, this is just the ESP version of the Nightswan. Same goes with the Kramer that looks like an ESP Horizon, it is an ESP Horizon.


----------



## MFB (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah, I didn't notice the body difference till doing a side by side. I thought the M-II was a 24.75" scale too but I guess not.

Oh well, both are very nice indeed


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 3, 2009)

whoops doublepost


----------



## JaxonWithAnX (Jan 18, 2009)

Pedro said:


> ESP LTD M-401



dude thats insane i didn't think the 401 series was out yet.

the wait is driving me insane


----------



## Pedro (Jan 18, 2009)

I had it before there was even any info in the esp site about the new guitars. When I got it I was like "wtf is a 401" but maybe some 3 or 4 days later the info of the new series was in the esp site. 
Now the V-401dx is giving me some major gas but maybe i'll buy the BC Rich NJ junior V Deluxe.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 18, 2009)

My ESP USA MV, sanded down to the wood, and signed by the 2 baddest bitches in the business, Roxy Reynolds and Pinky. And if you don't know, now you know.


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 18, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> My ESP USA MV, sanded down to the wood, and signed by the 2 baddest bitches in the business, Roxy Reynolds and Pinky. And if you don't know, now you know.



interesting haha


----------



## MichaelG (Jan 18, 2009)

Love those ESPs everyone. Keep 'em comin.

Here is my custom shop Horizon with Motor City Pickups - pitch-black cover Solutions


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> My ESP USA MV, sanded down to the wood, and signed by the 2 baddest bitches in the business, Roxy Reynolds and Pinky. And if you don't know, now you know.



I didn't know who they were, but thanks to Google, now I do. Me likey Roxy!


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 18, 2009)

FX-400...one of the very first, my main 6. EXTREMELY happy with it, I don't think I'll ever part with it.





M-302 that I just sold. Was an excellent axe, but I no longer needed it.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 19, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> I didn't know who they were, but thanks to Google, now I do. Me likey Roxy!



WORD. She is a freak among freaks, but also a really cool down-ass chick. After autographing it, she took the guitar and put it between her legs and started grinding against it.  (Too bad it wasn't my "other" axe. )


----------



## willybman (Jan 19, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> My ESP USA MV, sanded down to the wood, and signed by the 2 baddest bitches in the business, Roxy Reynolds and Pinky. And if you don't know, now you know.


 
 pure win =]


----------



## jerome snail (Jan 19, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I love that shape. I have no idea why I don't see more people with ESP models with that shape!


I've got an Edwards Forest GT, does it count ? (I can't afford an ESP... yet)


----------



## winterlover (Jan 19, 2009)

i love this thread


----------



## ThrashensteiN (Jan 19, 2009)

my EC 500, its actually darker than this, but this pic shows the grain really well


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 19, 2009)

I hearts ESP.

mrp - do you know who has that M-II Deluxe these days? I miss it and wouldn't mind tracking it down


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 20, 2009)

M-207 w/ OFR, and BKP MM





H-207 W/ Schaller Locking tuners, and soon to be SD Invader


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 21, 2009)

wow that is one the coolest paint jobs i've eva seen fa sho ....i'm so jealous.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 22, 2009)

Pedro said:


> ESP LTD M-401



Hey Pedro .... want to ask ... where is your M-401 made in? 

thanks!


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd put edwards above LTD acutally.

That model in blonde is dead sexy.

I've got epic forest shape gas right now


----------



## Pedro (Jan 22, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Hey Pedro .... want to ask ... where is your M-401 made in?
> 
> thanks!




Well, I'm about to confirm your worst fears...yep it's indonesian. Plays really really great and the new Floyd Rose Special feels and worls very well. Only downfall was it came with a paintjob flaw...had to send it back and i'm still waiting for the new one...


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 22, 2009)

Pedro said:


> Well, I'm about to confirm your worst fears...yep it's indonesian. Plays really really great and the new Floyd Rose Special feels and worls very well. Only downfall was it came with a paintjob flaw...had to send it back and i'm still waiting for the new one...




Sorry to hear about the paint job .. but good to hear abt the FR Special .. thanks for the review ...

That means i got to get the 1000 series ....


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

i have a horizon NT II in dark brown sunburst. will post pics when i get home


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 22, 2009)

NO pics right now, but my ESP/LTD Viper 400 is one of my favorite guitars ever. Sounds and plays amazingly. I :knock on wood: rarely have any issues with it when setting it up and what not.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 24, 2009)

updated my ESP collection, now I have neon camo x2


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 24, 2009)

^Yummi!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2009)

those things are sick


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 24, 2009)

I can just envisage myself getting some fast thrashy palm mutey djenty stuff out of those camos


----------



## I_infect (Jan 24, 2009)

Crappy pic, but my h-307s, fm408, one of my m-107s and my dog investigating in the background. I also have a h-207 and another m-107 but I didn't feel like digging out the cases.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2009)

nice collection dude!


----------



## I_infect (Jan 24, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> nice collection dude!



Thanks... I'd love to pick up a see through black h-307 at some point to have em all. My 207 is a green one too. The red one is an early model and a dream to play.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2009)

THere's a red MH-307 on ebay right now if you want one of those (they are the best imo)


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 24, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I hearts ESP.
> 
> mrp - do you know who has that M-II Deluxe these days? I miss it and wouldn't mind tracking it down



I sold it to a dude on the BMusic forum. I think he lives in New Jersey or something?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 25, 2009)

I_infect said:


> Thanks... I'd love to pick up a see through black h-307 at some point to have em all. My 207 is a green one too. The red one is an early model and a dream to play.



LOL, an old friend of mine did the same thing... tried collecting every color of those LTD 7's. He swore by those things + EMG 707's.


----------



## punisher911 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's my LTD F2E


----------



## Panterica (Jan 25, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> updated my ESP collection, now I have neon camo x2



giggity


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 27, 2009)

heres mine with its brothers


----------



## Shawn (Jan 27, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> First I wanted the viper, but when I tried it in the store it felt all... plastic-ish.
> 
> Then I was gassing really hard for the M-1000, but decided to throw in the extra money and have a REAL ESP
> 
> The M-1000 gas never really stopped though :\



I love that.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 27, 2009)

^I think it wants to be friend with the neons!

mikernaut, you better send them to me right now or my ESP will be sad!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> ^I think it wants to be friend with the neons!
> 
> mikernaut, you better send them to me right now or my ESP will be sad!



I totally need a Urban Camo now to round out the collection. Send me yours


----------



## yellowv (Jan 27, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> updated my ESP collection, now I have neon camo x2



Those are friggin amazing man.


----------



## Bobby (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing fancy. 707 in the bridge. Have both the active and the passive working.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Nothing fancy. 707 in the bridge. Have both the active and the passive working.



That looks SWEET!! .. how is the M207 ? I am thinking to get one for myself ..


----------



## wiretap (Jan 28, 2009)

First post here at this forum, figured I'd show my ESP/LTD's!

ESP Eclipse II















LTD EC-1000 Vintage Black & Amber Sunburst


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 28, 2009)

Love the red one =)


----------



## wiretap (Jan 28, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> Love the red one =)



Thanks, man! It's my #1 for sure. The top is really hard to photograph, unfortunately.


----------

